# Galaxy SII Root Guide I9100



## lokhor (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd share a Galaxy SII I9100 root guide:
http://www.androidnz.net/2011/10/at-your-own-risk-how-to-root-your.html

Also if any of you are interested in the larger Galaxy Note, we have a root guide and a very comprehensive review as well

Cheers,

Lokhor


----------

